# Looking For Job.



## Cotovio (May 8, 2014)

*Name- Jose Carvalho
Occupation//Hotel ..Restaurants.
Experience...In Hotel ..Housekeeping ..Restaurants..In Germany..
Avalliability..From Early June..
Location...Algarve...Or Coimbra..*


----------

